# Mechanical billboards in Dubai



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi, this is interesting, I've seen some before, but this is a first in the middle east, enjoy:











Emirates opens sliding doors to another creative visual
Scoring another first in creative advertising visuals, Emirates has just introduced the concept of mechanical billboards to the UAE and the entire Middle East region. 

For several days now, drivers battling traffic on Al Qutaeyat Road on their approach to the Garhoud Bridge from the west side of the creek have been treated to a glimpse of luxury through the sliding doors of an oversize Emirates' Airbus A340-500 First class mini-suite placed on the right side of the road, 30 metres above ground, just before the bridge . 

Those who have seen the suite-in-the-sky's doors alternatively open, closed and half-way between, may be forgiven for wondering which of the views was real and which happened only in their dreams. In fact, all three happen within the complete cycle of just over one minute, from open to closed and back to open. 

The ingenious billboard was designed not just to reproduce the mini-suite and the movement of its sliding privacy doors, but also to convey the message of a whole new world of comfort and luxury opening up in the sky thanks to Emirates' efforts. The electrically-operated reinforced aluminium doors replicate the actual ones by opening and closing in slow motion, offering motorists a peek into the newest expression of Emirates' dedication to a sky-high quality travel experience. 

Mike Simon, Emirates' Senior Vice President Corporate Communications said: 'Emirates' innovations have made it a trailblazer in the aviation industry. Our communication campaigns aim to drive up customer awareness and underline the airline's creative approach by striving for originality themselves." 

He added: 'The new billboard comes on the heels of our majestic Statue of Liberty window graphic on Sheikh Zayed Road that generated huge international publicity for Emirates' new route to New York, and for Dubai itself. This new one is another first. It will be seen by more than 150,000 motorists on average each day. We're expecting good exposure again from it because it's different from anything else and is fast becoming another 'Have you seen it yet?' conversational piece. It also happens to be cost-effective - one of our key communications criteria." 

Emirates presently operates the A340-500 to destinations in America and Australia such as New York, Sydney-Auckland and Melbourne-Christchurch, and will offer it to other destinations in Europe and the Far East from December. The airline currently has six A340-500s in its fleet of 71 aircraft and by September next year will have received four more of them. 

Passengers experiencing Emirates' First Class suites are quickly won over by the privacy their offer and their multiple classy touches which mimic the luxury and ambiance found in well-appointed private or corporate jets. The suites include 19-inch flat TV screens - the largest in commercial aviation. 

Leather upholstered seats with built-in massage options make for a relaxing journey. They can be conveniently converted to a bed by touch screen technology, also available to watch the latest movies and enjoy 500 channels of the i.c.e. (information, communication and entertainment) system on their personal interactive LCD screens. Multiple dinner- and vanity tables, and counter tops trimmed with custom mirrors and other finishes, let them powder their noses or polish their Power Point presentations, depending on their priorities. 

Beverages are close at hand in the mini-bar, while a variety of large and small meals is just one push of the service button away. When used as a desktop, the ample dinner table is supported by charger- and power sockets for laptop computers within easy reach.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

nice idea
and this aircraft is absolutely incredible
visit www.emirates.com/index.asp
go TRAVELLER INFORMATION / IN THE AIR / A340-500

yeeeehaaa  :eek2: :rock: mg:


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

you know in lufthansa, they have broadband internet onboard, which is impressive.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

but only in the long distance aircrafts and first & business class


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

broadband seems to be over kill !


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

ya, they definately won't put broadband on short distance flights, it's not feasible.


----------

